# What temp should my 3570k idle at?



## andrewhignight (Jun 10, 2012)

I just finished my new build and I am downloading bf3 as we speak... I was wondering what a normal idle should be, stock cooler and not oc'ed and it has mx-4 on it, I might of used a tad to much but oh well. Its idling around 30-35c and randomly hitting 38c in real temp but I have no idea how to use real temp so idk how accurate those numbers are.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 10, 2012)

That's fine for idle temps.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep those are perfectly fine temps. just watch your load temp when your gaming. I personally don't like anything over 60c


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 10, 2012)

your temps are good, i have the same temps with my q9400 ,if you have all the fans possible in the case ,the only problem for have lower temps is the ambient temps ,if you want lower temps and for oc in the future change cpu cooler xd


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the same idle temps and im OC'd all the way up to 4.9Ghz. as for keeping the temps below 60'c, I dont think thats doable without some form of water cooling unless you live somewhere where its really cold or your room is air conditioned 24/7. my temps sit right under 60'c after about 12hrs of prime95 

Just keep it below 70'c as much as you can. 70'c for air cooling is quite acceptable but lower is always better obviously. 

Its when it gets close to 80 or 90'c that you have to start worrying


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 11, 2012)

What cooler are you using?


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wanted to up this thread.

I have a new build as well and I am also a bit curious if my temps are normal (but looks like it is). Everything is running on stock (for now) so I could establish some sort of baseline. At the moment, I don't have a video card (just using on-board graphics).

Note: Ambient temp: ~ 27C (early in the morning) / ~34C (noontime and early afternoon). I live in Southeast Asia ---> tropical climate so it's kinda hot here...

Core i5 3570K (stock HSF and stock TIM)
Asus P8Z77-V
G. Skill Ares 1600 (4x2)
Lancool PC-K63

*Idle temps*
Proc: 35C - 40C
Mobo: 30C - 34C

*Typical usage* (browsing, listening to music, copying files, etc...)
Proc: 42C - 46C
Mobo: 34C - 36C

*Load*
* Well haven't really stress tested my rig, so I don't have figures yet.


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oopps sorry, double post... Internet connection hiccup i guess...


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good looking temps to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2012)

bim27142 said:


> *Load*
> * Well haven't really stress tested my rig, so I don't have figures yet.



you have a 3570k --- a quad core WCG and F@H number crunchin OC'able beast and you havent stress tested your rig??

If i could reach through your screen and pimp slap you in the face, believe me i would because you deserve a beatin. 

PC is more important then your:

# Work

# Wife

# Bro's and hoes

# kids

when it comes to your pc - your PC is your woman and you treat her with some mother****ng respect!

Get yo ass back down in the basement and dont let me see yo face creepin around the house till youve done a 48hr BF3 marathon. Sssssshhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeit!


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahaha! Believe me, I would... but not until I get my hands on a Samsung 830 SSD and a good CPU air cooler... And oh, I don't have my rig on the basement, kinda sounds geeky... 

Anyhow, I have some load temps (62C) already but it's just relatively short (just around 3 mins of rendering a slideshow video)


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 10, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For those Asus's Xonar users who are sick of buggy drivers and almost non existant support. try these Unified Drivers





By the way, off topic, how do you find these drivers? I happen to be a Xonar user as well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 10, 2012)

bim27142 said:


> By the way, off topic, how do you find these drivers? I happen to be a Xonar user as well.



Click the link?


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 10, 2012)

I mean, how does this fare with the official ones? Before I try it out, might as well ask for feedback first...


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 10, 2012)

Temps look okay.

I'm on a 3770k stock speed no C-States using Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer @ 1500rpm.  Like to keep the noise down.

RealTemp gives me funny readings tho. One core (Core2) will randomly sky rocket 8-10c. The Asus monitoring is 2-4c lower but doesnt up-date as fast.

Morning temps is 28c afternoon its 34c idle. Gaming temp highest i've seen is 52c in the afternoon.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2012)

> What temp should my 3570k idle at?


if it around 36 - 39 degree. its standard
the more important is your temp on heavy load


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2012)

bim27142 said:


> I mean, how does this fare with the official ones? Before I try it out, might as well ask for feedback first...



Let me put it this way....

If Creatives driver's were any good (back in the day im talking about, I know they have greatly improved since) Would the interwebs still need people like Daniel K to 'hack' their drivers and get them to work properly as they should??


Seriously... click the link, browse the website and read the info provided and read the hundreds of comments and make your own judgement.

the drivers fixed a lot of crashing I was having with older EAX supported games. Having the hacked version of creative alchemy works with the card too and doesnt really effect your PCs performance so I just have it enabled anyway


Asus drivers are shit, Asus forums are user to user based so completely *ZERO* feedback is taken from the people who bought their cards and you are lucky to get even one driver a year but when you do get a new driver from them, you are screwed anyway because the likelyhood of Asus actually fixing any of the problems/bugs with the drivers that you were experiencing are not even worth thinking about. You have more chance of having sex with your own mother then getting Asus to fix their sound drivers.

sadly, thats how they roll.....

Fortunately for Asus, their soundcards do sound pretty good. so its a bit of a catch22 when picking up an Asus soundcard, One hand theres amazing sound quality, on the other there are driver problems that will most likely never be fixed by Asus.

these 3rd party drivers help out a lot


----------

